# belt clip?



## mklo (Mar 6, 2010)

i have been looking for a belt clip for my pf9 and they are all sold out everywhere but i didnt know if a different belt clip from one of kel tec's other models would. im guessing no but its worth a shot. is it even worth having?


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I have on 2 of my KelTecs I have never had a problem Wife carries her P-32 with the clip every day . I belive if were as unsafe as some belive we would be seeing lawsuits and they would have been removed from market. 
call KelTec and order 1 direct from them.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I use a Clip-Draw on my LCP, and also on my XD45

http://www.clipdraw.com/store/index.php?rn=395&action=show_detail


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I had a beltclip on my P-11, loved it, but sold it for the lighter PF9. Now I have one on my P3At & Pf9.
The beltclips are one of the handiest inventions I've ever seen. Been using them for years in my RF jeans pocket.

I heard the PF9 beltclips are on backorder, but will be around soon.
They are not interchangeable between models.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

So I am assuming when carry in a belt clip, you carry unchambered, right..
Just trying to educate myself more on that mode of carry.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

jimmy said:


> So I am assuming when carry in a belt clip, you carry unchambered, right..
> Just trying to educate myself more on that mode of carry.


I never carry an unloaded gun. The clip on the LCP is used very sparingly, like when I'm wearing shorts around the house and want to wear a gun temporarily, for some reason. In that situation I am continuously conscious not to do anything that might let something get inside the trigger guard and cause a negligent discharge. It's pretty unlikely that could happen, unless you just completely forgot about carrying the pistol, and were doing some unusual physical activity.

With the XD45, the grip safety pretty much negates the likelihood that something other than my trigger finger could get inside the trigger guard and cause an unexpected discharge.

As far as drawing and replacing the gun after a draw, the same cardinal rules apply as always - never put your finger inside the trigger guard until you are ready to fire.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Amazon.com has these clips in stock.

See: Amazon.com: Belt Clip Stainless for P11 & P40 - Kel Tec CNC Inc P-380S, Firearm Accessories Other: Sports & Outdoors

I would never carry a weapon that required two hands to put it into action. I know some people who carry a 45 with the chamber empty. That would require two hands to cycle the first shot. A tactical no-no in my book.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 for Clipdraw.com

I carry loaded with a M&P9C all the time. Between the inside waistband of my pants, and an undershirt, there is no worry of an N.D.. I've carried this way close to 2 years.

Practice, practice, practice...

JW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jimmy said:


> So I am assuming when carry in a belt clip, you carry unchambered, right..
> Just trying to educate myself more on that mode of carry.


My wife and I reviewed the Clipdraw for a gun magazine.
We tried to make the pistol, a S&W revolver, discharge accidentally by snagging its trigger through one layer of light clothing. It couldn't be done. We were very pleased by the device, except that "reholstering" was a slow, awkward, two-hands-and-watch-it operation.
Later, for ourselves, we tried one on our Kel-Tec P3AT. We couldn't make that one discharge accidentally, either.
Many years ago, I tried a Clipdraw on a full-size Colt's Government Model .45, and was not completely pleased because of balance and center-of-gravity issues. It was possible to accidentally discharge this pistol, assuming it was cocked-and-locked, and that the gun's safety lever had accidentally been moved to "off" by some other means.
We believe that the Clipdraw is a better design than the Kel-Tec clip for the P3AT, but we have not tried the other Kel-Tec clip, which is far different.
We also believe that the Clipdraw concept is completely safe on DAO pistols of all kinds, but a little suspect on SA semi-autos.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I put a clip draw on my PF9 that I found on eBay. The gun has a long stiff trigger and there is little chance of pulling the trigger by mistake or snagging. It is handy to be able to slip it on with the clip draw only. However wearing it I sweat so much in summer when I'm outside I was worrying about the finish on the blued gun. I found a gentlemen who made me this kydex holster with a slot for the clip draw so I have the best of both worlds now.


----------

